

Play/Pause VLC & Quicktime using Flutter - Gestures via Webcam (YC W12) - mehuln
https://flutter.io

======
stanmancan
Am I the only one who can't stand the website? There is nothing more than a
brief paragraph about what the product does. It doesn't tell you what programs
it works with, what platforms it works on, or numerous other details I'd like
to know. PLEASE give me some information about what it is exactly I'm trying
to download. I'm at work and it tells me it's not available on my operating
system because it's on Windows. But I run Linux and OSX at home, does it
support either of those? I can't even find out if I wanted to.

~~~
mehuln
You're right - our website not the greatest thing in the world. We are working
it too... please be patient as we're still a small team.

Yes, it works on Mac and Windows version will come soon!

------
navneetdalal
By Popular Demand, We have added support for VLC and Quicktime. Next on the
deck Netflix, Hulu, Pandora, and YouTube.

New gestures coming soon as well!

~~~
jiakeliu
Looking forward to the new gestures and voice control. It's really fun to use!

~~~
mehuln
Thank You!

------
tumultco
Looks like this uses anywhere from 4-20% CPU while running on my 3.4 GHz quad-
core i7 iMac. Have you thought about laptop battery life/power bill/world
pollution implications?

~~~
mehuln
Great question. As you correctly noticed, we use about 3-30% CPU and 30% only
when gesture occurs, so on average it uses about 5% CPU - less than your
average browser. Hence, our implications should not be any diff. Thanks for
point it out, we will certainly keep an eye on it.

------
jjcm
Seems cool, but I have questions: What's the error rate like? Also how close
do you have to be to your webcam to use this? If I have to be right at my
computer like the demo video shows, it seems kind of pointless as I can just
hit space or the pause/play button on my mac. Can I get more accurate readings
if I hook up a kinect to my computer? Is it always watching or is it voice-to-
activate driven?

~~~
paged90
It's always watching. It's kind of sensitive right now, with not enough of a
"lockout" between stopping and starting (sometimes as i lower my hand from
pausing/playing it'll play/pause, a bit annoying)

Also, maybe my face looks like a palm, but sometimes it'll just pause.

~~~
mehuln
You're right about that first version was a bit sensitive. Some backend
goodies are part of this version so false positive rates should've gone down.
Try the new version and see if you feel any improvements.

Also, yes, camera is on all the time but you can turn of camera by clicking on
Flutter icon and picking that option.

Lastly, this app runs entirely on local machine. It does not record or stream
video data - it detects gestures locally in real time, so no video data ever
leaves your machine.

Hope it helps!! :)

------
mih
Doesn't seem to be available for Windows users yet. Post title should mention
this.

~~~
mehuln
Great point. Apologies for missing that. Good news is that Windows version is
in the works too!

------
angryasian
i don't know, taking my hand off my keyboard or mouse just to control a music
program sounds more annoying to me, but the tech is cool.

~~~
mehuln
Thanks for your feedback. Please try it and let us know!

